# Whey Protein.



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all, what whey do you use, I used to use Maximuscle but got very expensive, looking at Kinetica 2.2kg at £26-26, and there other products, any thoughts on this make or any other recommendations, thanks for your time!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=336845


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Im on my second order from go nutrition. Taste ace , working well . Also on topcashback


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Myprotein


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Honda said:


> Hi all, what whey do you use, I used to use Maximuscle but got very expensive, looking at Kinetica 2.2kg at £26-26, and there other products, any thoughts on this make or any other recommendations, thanks for your time!!


What are you looking for? Post workout, or anytime protein?


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Drewie said:


> What are you looking for? Post workout, or anytime protein?


Anytime mate!


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Myprotein


+1 :thumb: great range and do some really good offers.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Used to use Maximuscle and MaxiRaw... Even with my discount (past student perks) it was too much - I've been using my protein, their banana flavour is lush. Plus they have bundles and deals quite regularly.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Honda said:


> Anytime mate!


Myprotein true whey is pretty good. Has a mix of instant and slow release protein, some BCAA's included too. There's other stuff in it too, but I can't remember.

I have the cookies and cream flavour, and tbh, I can't wait to get rid of it and replace it with simple chocolate. Flavour is where myprotein trip over. It mixes instantly and doesn't foam up though, so there's a plus. Low calorie and high protein.

I got my dad some of the USN whatever-the-simple-anytime-protein is called. It tastes good and mixes well. A bit thin in consistency, so not filling enough as a mid morning snack to stave off hunger, and more expensive than the myprotein for sure.


----------



## Cmak444 (Dec 21, 2013)

Have a look at The protein Works. I have been very impressed with there stuff, they have everything you could ever want and very well priced


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Brother uses the protein works stuff but i wasn't too keen on it. I have and recommend Optimum Nutrition 100 Whey Gold Standard, Its relatively expensive but when i was comparing the labels on that and my brothers it appears you get what you pay for. I have strawberry which tastes alright with milk however have found when mixed with a little bit of onken yoghurt is really nice after going to the gym. I order and always have ordered from dolphin fitness who are really good and fast for delivery on all my orders.

Heres a link on the one I have:thumb:

http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/optimum-nutrition-100-whey-gold-2.2kg/16825


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

http://www.predatornutrition.com/protean-4lb/

tastes awesome


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Honda said:


> Hi all, what whey do you use, I used to use Maximuscle but got very expensive, looking at Kinetica 2.2kg at £26-26, and there other products, any thoughts on this make or any other recommendations, thanks for your time!!


Hi Honda, Two questions 

How much protein do you require each day?

What percentage of your daily protein intake is from whole food sources?

:thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd recommend Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Gold Standard. Both the chocolate and strawberry taste decent when mixed with milk and can be found on offer regularly, around £25-30, in Tesco. I've had cheaper alternatives but the ones I tried tended not to mix as well and I found myself struggling to drink them. Optimum Nutrition mixes very easily!


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Jai said:


> I'd recommend Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Gold Standard. Both the chocolate and strawberry taste decent when mixed with milk and can be found on offer regularly, around £25-30, in Tesco. I've had cheaper alternatives but the ones I tried tended not to mix as well and I found myself struggling to drink them. Optimum Nutrition mixes very easily!


This. been using it for the last year and a half. I've got a monthly order via Amazon for OPN and get 15% off when ordering 5 items.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Myprotein Impact Whey for me, been using it for ages now, mixes really well and test good too. Take it with unsweetened Soya Milk...bought the choco peanut butter flavour the other day and it tastes amazing!!!


----------



## Fizzleh (Apr 2, 2014)

Gold Standard, used to use PHD but they put rubbish in it now (so I'm told)


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Bulkpowders for me, I use the standard pure whey (concentrate). Very similar to myprotein but tastes better.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Bulk powders and just buy unflavoured, higher protein content and not full of sweeteners.


----------



## Chownie (May 16, 2014)

I use Garnell Nutrition High Performance Whey, used it for years and the Choc/orange is great! I also use Garnell AseOne, protein blend with creatine, glutamine, BCAAs too. 
For cheap use bulkpowders or myprotein as already mentioned on here.


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

ON, nothing else. Tastes amazing, true 100% protein,


----------



## rb1985 (May 12, 2014)

Another one here using ON 100% Gold.

Can drink it with water no problem, milk even better or if you have the time, make a smoothie with a banana, water and a scoop of peanut butter. Tastes fantastic and increases the protein intake ever so slightly.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

My protein is pretty good. The Latte flavour is nice for my morning shake lol

Makes ya wee smell though lol


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

rb1985 said:


> Another one here using ON 100% Gold.
> 
> Can drink it with water no problem, milk even better or if you have the time, make a smoothie with a banana, water and a scoop of peanut butter. Tastes fantastic and increases the protein intake ever so slightly.


The maxi-muscle is meant to be cheap chinese whey,

Iv tried the ON gold standard just because of the marketing hype, it's exspensive and doesn't really mix that well in a shaker, more the cost which is the downside.

My protein gets a good rep,value for money etc ....but iv never tried it

I settled on extreme nutrition, it mixed a lot better than the ON , taste nice in blueberry cheesecake flavor, they do a slow release--/pre/post etc etc 
http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk

I found them through a uk muscle forum, the guy who manufacture the stuff is pretty clued up on the chemistry.makes for an interesting read


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

My Protein or Bulk powders. Just buy their own brands. Cheapest I've found.


----------

